# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  How tell kids about dental care ?

## herryjohn

Dental Education is part of life. It should be fun and challenging... not boring. Learn about teeth while kids play games. Children can learn with fun games. Playing games about teeth is a good way to build their understanding and awareness that dental hygiene and health is not just a game. Dont play with your teeth, remember to floss and brush.




dentist mount dora

----------


## Qwezysse

I completely agree with you. You need to watch your teeth from childhood otherwise there will be problems

----------


## Urkofobra

I've had braces since I was a kid. I had very bad teeth. How I hated it, but now looking at myself in the mirror is only glad of it. My son is already 6 years old and as soon as he has his own teeth, I will immediately write him down to an Orthodontist because the problem is inherited http://pacificwestdental.com/ . They will make it better)

----------


## peterjohnee1

I love your sharing

----------


## hoadao3493

Thank you for sharing this great article. 888b hopes you will have many more articles for everyone to read.

----------


## herryjohn

Dental Education is part of life. It should be fun and challenging... not boring. Learn about teeth while kids play games. Children can learn with fun games. Playing games about teeth is a good way to build their understanding and awareness that dental hygiene and health is not just a game. Dont play with your teeth, remember to floss and brush.



dentist mount dora

----------


## Qwezysse

I completely agree with you. You need to watch your teeth from childhood otherwise there will be problems

----------


## Urkofobra

I've had braces since I was a kid. I had very bad teeth. How I hated it, but now looking at myself in the mirror is only glad of it. My son is already 6 years old and as soon as he has his own teeth, I will immediately write him down to an Orthodontist because the problem is inherited http://pacificwestdental.com/ . They will make it better)

----------


## peterjohnee1

I love your sharing

----------


## hoadao3493

Thank you for sharing this great article. 888b hopes you will have many more articles for everyone to read.

----------

